# need help identifying engine type



## jajawarrior25 (Feb 19, 2013)

my brother has a 1994 nissan maxima gxe 3.0l v6 , it quit starting awhile ago but we can't determine if it is an interference engine or not (vg30E) any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Let me google that for you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The VG30E is an interference engine.


----------

